# Game Thread (11/30): Magic @ Suns



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Orlando Magic (14-3) @ Phoenix Suns (11-4)

US Airways Center (Phoenix)









Date: Friday, November 30
Time: 9:00 pm ET

*Links/Game/Etc.:*
NBA.com: Orlando Magic
NBA.com: Magic Game Notes
NBA.com: Orlando Magic Baseline Blog


_Veteran Sentinel reporter Brian Schmitz brings you the latest Orlando Magic news and insider information, both at home and on the road. (more)_
Orlando Sentinel

 
_WDBO Sports Director Scott Anez has seen, or listened to, every Orlando Magic game ever played! Scott began his career covering the Magic's first season in 1989 and is known as the Voice of the Magic Fan in Orlando. Scott has hosted Orlando's highest rated sports talk show, Inside Magic, for 15 years. He also serves as the Host for the Magic Radio Network, he has backed up David Steele on Magic TV and serves as a guest on Jeep Midnight Magic. Scott shares his unique take on what's going on at Two Magic Place and beyond with ANEZ SEZ. Read more of Scott's previous blogs at http://580wdbo.com. _

NBA.com Game Info
CBS.Sportsline GameCenter
ESPN.com Scoreboard

*Television:*























SunSports | FSN Florida (No) | NBALP

*Radio:*








WDBO 580 | Spanish Radio: AM 1030 WONQ

*Probable Starters:*
Orlando Magic




































J. Nelson K. Bogans H. Turkoglu R. Lewis D. Howard 

<pre>
Player GM GS MPG PPG FG% 3PT% FT% RPG APG SPG BPG TOPG PF
Nelson 16 16 30.3 12.9 .475 .310 .800 4.6 6.2 1.1 0.1 2.6 2.1
Bogans 17 17 32.1 9.8 .414 .380 .792 4.4 1.8 0.5 0.1 0.8 2.4
Turkoglu 17 17 36.4 18.5 .437 .375 .753 5.9 3.8 1.0 0.2 2.6 2.9
Lewis 17 17 39.1 19.2 .462 .402 .850 5.2 2.4 1.1 0.2 2.1 2.8
Howard 17 17 37.4 23.5 .612 .000 .617 14.5 1.5 0.8 2.7 3.2 3.4
</pre>

Phoenix Suns




































S. Nash R. Bell G. Hill S. Marion A. Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*
Orlando Magic




































K. Dooling C. Arroyo M. Evans B. Cook A. Foyle
<pre>
Player GM MPG PPG FG% 3PT% FT% RPG APG SPG BPG TOPG PF
Evans 3 19.3 6.7 .400 .250 1.000 1.7 0.3 0.3 0.0 0.0 1.7
Dooling 15 18.0 6.0 .416 .292 .972 1.1 1.4 0.3 0.1 0.5 2.1
Arroyo 16 18.5 5.3 .387 .333 .769 1.8 3.8 0.6 0.0 1.1 1.0
Cook 4 6.3 3.0 .455 .333 .000 1.0 0.5 0.0 0.8 0.0 0.5
Garrity 9 13.3 2.6 .313 .188 .000 2.0 0.8 0.2 0.0 0.9 1.4
Foyle 17 10.1 2.2 .375 .000 .467 3.3 0.1 0.1 0.6 0.4 1.4
Redick 6 6.0 1.8 .444 .400 .500 0.2 0.2 0.0 0.0 0.2 0.8
Augustine 7 4.6 1.4 .833 .000 .000 1.0 0.1 0.3 0.1 0.4 0.6
</pre>

Phoenix Suns




































L. Barbosa
B. Diaw
B. Skinner
A. Tucker
D.J. Strawberry

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#3399FF" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Magic*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Suns*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Dwight Howard 23.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Steve Nash 19.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Dwight Howard 14.5</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Shawn Marion 11.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jameer Nelson 6.2</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Steve Nash 10.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Rashard Lewis 1.1</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Shawn Marion 2.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Dwight Howard 2.7</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Amare Stoudemire 1.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>James Augustine .833</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Brian Skinner .553</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Rashard Lewis .402</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Steve Nash .514</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Maurice Evans 1.000</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Steve Nash 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Orlando Magic</td><td>14-3</td><td>-.-</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>7-8</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>Charlotte Bobcats</td><td>6-8</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>Atlanta Hawks</td><td>6-8</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>4-10</td><td>8.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. Orlando Magic</td><td>14-3</td><td>-.-</td><tr align=center><td>2. Boston Celtics</td><td>11-2</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>3. Detroit Pistons</td><td>9-5</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>4. Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>9-7</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>5. Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>7-6</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Toronto Raptors</td><td>8-7</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>7. Indiana Pacers</td><td>8-7</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. New Jersey Nets</td><td>8-8</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Washington Wizards</td><td>7-8</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>10. Atlanta Hawks</td><td>6-8</td><td>6.5</td></table>

Suns Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I really hate Suns, I want Magic to beat them so bad! In Orlando we did not have any chance for a win, I hope SVG will make adjustments for this game and Rashard will play much better!
GO MAGIC!!!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The last time we played, Barbosa was the main reason for the Suns win. If he plays like he is suppose to play, the Magic have a chance to win.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

This is such an important game for us...If we can manage a win, the teams in the west will start recognizing us as threats


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

yeah we need to be another legit team. boston isn't enough. let's kidnap barbosa!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lewis will need to shoot better for us to have a chance.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I want to see this one. D12 against STAT.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Jameer is very careless with the ball


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Suns destroying us  it looks lile we afraid to play against them...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Magic on 10-0 run cuts the Suns lead down to 5..


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Go Magic!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Another bad shooting night for Lewis.. down 7


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Nelson is abolutely terrible tonight, without him we were playing great cutting the deficit, as soon as he came back Suns started to increase their lead...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

another stupid turnover by Jameer! I don't know why SVG is keeping him on the court!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

3 pt lead with 9 min to go for the Suns.. Howard is a beast.. Turk having a great game!


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

what a game. Kind of disappointed in the two no-calls against STAT.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes!!! We still have a chance to win!


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow.were so lucky nash missed his first freethrows of the year


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes! A freethrow miss by Marion...2 point game with 11 to go
Cmon MAGIC!


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

What A Game!!


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Garbage!!!!!!!!! Rashard Got Hit On The Elbow


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

A guy shooting for the win despite being 6/18 before then?

Suns win 110-106


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Dang... block by marion at the end....depressing


----------



## Chad (Jul 3, 2004)

Good game


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> A guy shooting for the win despite being 6/18 before then?
> 
> Suns win 110-106


I agree, we should have gone with Turkolu, or even Dwight and send it to overtime


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

No. It was the right play call. Stick with your game plan. Rashard is your closer.


----------



## Chad (Jul 3, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> A guy shooting for the win despite being 6/18 before then?
> 
> Suns win 110-106


I thought you were a laker fan? Or do you just like B Cook?


----------



## Chad (Jul 3, 2004)

Duck34234 said:


> Garbage!!!!!!!!! Rashard Got Hit On The Elbow


Seriously? I didn't see anything, and even if there was slight contact you really think they make that call at the end of the game? Rashard didn't even complain....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Suns 110 - Magic 106


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Great game but too bad. Dwight is a monster.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Really bad missed call at the end. Rashard clearly got hit and missed the shot by 2 feet. He should have been on the line.

A good loss for Orlando. I think they are proving they are for real.

Dwight is an absolute monster. He was very Shaq-like tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Chad said:


> Seriously? I didn't see anything, and even if there was slight contact you really think they make that call at the end of the game? Rashard didn't even complain....


You didn't see anything? Really? Come on now.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Dwight is an absolute beast, but Reddick place a nice game for his limited time


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

JNice said:


> Really bad missed call at the end. Rashard clearly got hit and missed the shot by 2 feet. He should have been on the line.
> 
> A good loss for Orlando. I think they are proving they are for real.
> 
> Dwight is an absolute monster. He was very Shaq-like tonight.



Listening to on the radio tonight.... Dissapointing loss, we had a better chance when Amare missed the shot and Bell got the rebound, but I liked how the team came back tonight


----------



## Chad (Jul 3, 2004)

JNice said:


> You didn't see anything? Really? Come on now.


Honestly, I didn't. Why wouldn't Rashard or Van Gundy complain if he did get hit? Besides, they do call differently at the end of the game, right or wrong, you should know this.

Howard is a beast btw. Amare, Boris, and ATL's pick for Howard????


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

damned refs...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Goodness... Those missed free throws at the end were so nervewracking. Lewis had a bad night from beyond the arc for you guys... 3 of 12. Yucky >_>


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Goodness... Those missed free throws at the end were so nervewracking. Lewis had a bad night from beyond the arc for you guys... 3 of 12. Yucky >_>


yeah, Im not gonna lie, we were really lucky to have Marion and Nash miss...especially Nash


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Chad said:


> Honestly, I didn't. Why wouldn't Rashard or Van Gundy complain if he did get hit? Besides, they do call differently at the end of the game, right or wrong, you should know this.
> 
> Howard is a beast btw. Amare, Boris, and ATL's pick for Howard????


Rashard did complain.

And yeah, they usually call things differently at the end. But that usually involves allowing some extra body bumping or handchecking. Not blatantly tagging someone on the elbow when they are shooting a potential game winner. That is not subjective. It was a bad missed call that could have cost Orlando the game.

I don't often complain about refs and 95% of the time their calls don't impact the game. That missed one could have. And even though you are obviously a Suns fan you should be able realize that. Doesn't matter now but no reason to dance around it. They showed multiple replays locally .. he got hit and the ref was right in the line of sight.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

JNice said:


> Rashard did complain.
> 
> And yeah, they usually call things differently at the end. But that usually involves allowing some extra body bumping or handchecking. Not blatantly tagging someone on the elbow when they are shooting a potential game winner. That is not subjective. It was a bad missed call that could have cost Orlando the game.
> 
> I don't often complain about refs and 95% of the time their calls don't impact the game. That missed one could have. And even though you are obviously a Suns fan you should be able realize that. Doesn't matter now but no reason to dance around it. They showed multiple replays locally .. he got hit and the ref was right in the line of sight.


seems like you've seen it a couple times. We will just have to move on to the next game, and hopefully bounce back.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

9diamonds said:


> seems like you've seen it a couple times. We will just have to move on to the next game, and hopefully bounce back.


Oh yeah... Sunsports replayed it 7-8 times. Immediately after he shot the ball Lewis turned to the refs and was motioning that he got hit on the elbow. Doesn't matter now. I'm happy with the way we came back and seeing Dwight dominate. Just sucks to end the game like that.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I sense a bounce back win for the Magic against the Lakers. From what I have been hearing around the net, the Suns got away with bullcrap no calls all game. Some one was talking about one play Howard was litterly being bear hugged by Hill, while Raja stole the ball. No call. Amare flopping like Divac and then of course the bullcrap no call at the end of the game.

Stern might want to see who the refs had their money on tonight.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Both Rashard and SVG were complaining about getting hit on the elbow immediately after it happened.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Some very questionable calls last night....

The first foul of the game on Dwight was bogus, just like those Phantom calls on Dwight against the Blazers.

The offensive foul on Dwight where Amare clearly flopped like no other....

The over the back call at the end, where a suns defender clearly got all arm.

and the Rashard Lewis shot at the end was clearly a foul.

Orlando played very well, and kept it within 10 the whole game. I was expecting Phoenix to blow us out in the 2nd half, i'm suprised we stuck around.*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *Some very questionable calls last night....
> 
> The first foul of the game on Dwight was bogus, just like those Phantom calls on Dwight against the Blazers.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately those two missed calls were possibly very impactful on the game. The missed call where Lewis grabbed the board and Amare just hacked both his arms and Phoenix got the ball back was huge at that stage of the game.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

A the flop of the year award goes to:


----------

